# Exterior siding cleaning



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello painters,

After reading one of the last topics of cleaning mold from siding I thought I'd bring up a project I just called about. This condo assoc. Has 19 buildings with two units per. Each unit is between 3000-3600 sf and is on about a 7 yr rotation with regards to painting. They are looking to have 17 of the buildings washed due to shadowy black mold. I washed a small wall last fall with Jomax,bleach water combo in a pump sprayer and then hosed it off and it looks good, is there a preferred way and or chemical to do this?

I attached pics so you can see the mold.
Thanks
Ron 
Ramsden Painting

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I have been using a product from wash-safe industries for a while and have great results. Get an extendable pole for your PW and you wont need to get on a ladder on those houses. Will save you a lot of time.


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Lambrecht said:


> I have been using a product from wash-safe industries for a while and have great results. Get an extendable pole for your PW and you wont need to get on a ladder on those houses. Will save you a lot of time.


removed by mod


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Downstream it. 

Ken should be along soon.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Downstreaming works well and you can do a lot of it from the ground-very productive, however I still like the backpack sprayer because I think I have more control of exactly where the chemicals are going in a residential setting. It's a little slower with the backpack-and harder on the back, but still my personal preference. It's not something we are doing everyday so I'm not quite as concerned with production as Ken might be. I'm a control freak by nature-haven't killed a prize rose bush yet.....


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I've never killed anything. Its all about dilution. That's a two day job (one crew) with the right equipment.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

How long for Justplainpainting?


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> I've never killed anything. Its all about dilution. That's a two day job (one crew) with the right equipment.


 I did not mean to insinuate that your methods might kill stuff Ken. I only meant with my experience level I was more comfortable with the backpack. If you were in my area and I had any larger scale cleaning prep to do prior to painting I would probably be calling *you* :thumbsup:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> How long for Justplainpainting?


6 days to analyze why he won't get the job. 3 days lowering his bid continuously before he submits because contractors are "price wh-res". On tenth day the bid is received. 5 more days of no follow up and 30 seconds for Dan to post here complaining about losing the job to some lowballer. Net profit = $0.


----------

